# Skipping Class Because of Presentations



## NoodleDog (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello! I'm been viewing this website for a while and decided to finally join! 

I just skipped my American Government class because we had to do a presentation and I get anxious whenever we have to do them. I hate it.

It would be nice if we have the option in presenting or not. Ugh...

So now, I'm in the restroom, hiding away in shame. Hoping that one of my classmates doesn't say that they saw me in previous period. Sigh...


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I skipped every speech in high school speech class and made up my grade as much as possible with extra credit work. It's one of the main reasons I'll probably never get a college degree is because I can't do public speaking at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoodleDog (Sep 17, 2019)

"Never say Never!" 
I'm sure if you try hard enough, you'll be able to achieve it!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

fair enough. you cant really learn anything while having an anxiety attack other than that anxiety attacks really suck. school too dumb to realise that.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I had decent attendance in college, but in classes that had in class presentations on the regular where those grades weren't that important or in classes where the professor would frequently try and get me to talk in class, my attendance would be suspiciously down... Hmmm


----------



## SurrealReal (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay, so i know i used to HATE hearing this, BUT 
Sometimes you just have to do it
Like ripping off a bandaid 
And everytime it gets a little bit better (cliche i know but also true)
I'm a senior in college now, and i still get so nervous everytime i present but i PROMISE it is soooooooooo much better now than when i was in high school 
and i think it's mostly because I have so much more experience presenting now 
Is it always great?
No 
Does it sometimes go horrible and make me feel like an idiot?
Yes 
But i can still say i tried my best 
And i can feel proud of myself for at least that 
And tbh, in high school, like 99.9% of people are not really listening to you 
That always helped me make it through
Good luck and keep trying!
Thats all you can do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Surprisingly, the anxiety is all ANTICIPATORY.

Think about it......how likely is puking, wetting, pooting, seizing, catatonia, heart attack, fainting going to happen?

I have been told I am extremely calm in appearance when presenting. I have to lead groups every so often......and my biggest fear is lack of preparation! Having enough to present.......so I work a little extra and get to know my material a little more. No biggie.

The audience knows the nerves; they aren't going to think anything. Half of them don't want to attend, but do so. The others are interested in the information.

I remember pretending I am a weatherman (that was my dream job) and looking at a camera at the back of the room during my presentation.

In high school, I ended up winning an award for best weather presentation in Spanish class (completamente en espanol!). I learned a LOT of vocabulary in the process. I could still do it today!


----------



## Cyberus (Mar 20, 2017)

Presentations only make about 25%-30% of the grades, so I don't mind missing them.
Attendance is half the battle, then HW.
I skipped every single presentation in high school and still graduated in time and had some time for a couple cups of coffee and sleep too.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

My speech teacher in high school told us it is very important to "know your audience". If you're giving a speech in a class where you've never talked to anyone you'll feel much more uncomfortable. I found for myself that having even just that one friend I did in my class made me much less anxious with giving speeches in it, for the rest of the year. (I still think its one of the only reasons I was able to survive it LOL) 

Public speaking is a common fear even among people with no SA, so that can also be a good bonding experience. If you notice, I don't think it's just out of unpreparedness or laziness that so many people stand in one place during presentations (Such as hiding behind a teacher's podium) or reading off their PowerPoint. My professor in that class specifically outlined that he wanted to see us moving around for the presentation and not face away from the audience, but most people didn't. It can be difficult to read someone else's anxiety with SA, since we are so focused on our own, but there are definitely many other people who will display alot of nervousness so I hope that helps you feel better at least.


----------



## i99 (May 3, 2020)

I know that this is a late reply; for future scenarios... You have nothing to be ashamed of when speaking and there is nothing wrong with you whilst you speak . Whatever others think of you on stage is honestly their issue and their stuff; you have the right to be you, make mistakes, and feel self worth in class. Your opinion is equal to theirs, no matter how big the number. You don't have to be perfect. Remember because you are speaking, you are in control of your audience not the other way around. You can do it! Try a toastmasters club; literally a place I attend of zero judgement to fail practice and prepare as many times as you want!


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Skipped all my classes with presentations as well. Had panic attacks and would start trembling and shaking. Turn red in the face and could not think clearly at all. Not fun.

Try to tell your parents about your issue and hopefully they are supportive and they can help. Perhaps they can take you to therapy or out you on some medication. That can help a lot.

A medication like Valium or Xanax taken before a presentation can help a great deal to relax you. That or my other suggestion would be a shot of alcohol. Can lead to problems but it can get you through it as well. A nice shot or two about 30 minutes before a presentation can work wonders!


----------



## Virgini4543 (Jul 7, 2020)

You have to prepare yourself for facing every kind of truth in life. Life isn't remain same always, so should be well prepared for any change at any time. May be in future presenting people becomes much necessary. I think things get easy when you get used to them.


----------

